# A few of my mice .. all sorts



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I thought I would grab a few pics of just a few of my mice I have at the moment.


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

They are soooo lovely, i am loving those swirls


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you hun, glad you like them


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Love them!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, you have some lovely mice there, I really like the grey pair with the pale bellies,It's such a pretty colour-in my ignorance I don't know what they are, are they blue or chinchilla?


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I think they must be chinchilla but to be honist I am not sure with these two! (hopefully someone else can confirm) they are foxes though.. the bellys are pure white and very pretty.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Beautiful mice 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

They are absolutely gorgeous x


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I love their beautiful big ears!!


----------

